# Right page turn button



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Kindle CS.  Started reading a new book - and the right page turn button (long line) made the book go back a page.    Left button works  fine.  They had me restart the Voyage (holding power button down 20 secs) - and now its ok - but I'm wondering if it is hardware.  If it starts again - I will  ask for a replacement.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Its happening more often now.. My left button works fine but the right one starts going backwards..  Hmm..  I don't want to give up my Voyage but think it may be time for a replacement.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

If it is under warranty, I would get a replacement.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you get a replacement, bordercollielady?

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Very strange.. I started a new book and now its working all the time.. so no - I haven't asked for a replacement.  It must have something to do with the interaction between the Voyage and that book..  If it starts again - I will call Amazon.  Just hard to think about giving it up but I guess I can use a backup in the meantime!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Crap..  the problem came back about 50% into my Gerritsen book.  I called Amazon.  They still think this is about software and had me reset the Voyage to factory settings.  So far so good- but they did put a note on my account - if I call a third time,  they will send me a replacement.  Didn't want to be difficult since they spent a lot of time with me but it is becoming annoying!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Well - now its going back about every 4th time..  Just got off the phone with Amazon and they will send a replacement by next Wed.    At least the left button works ok.  And I will ship this one back when I get the new one.  Glad I didn't download many books.    Amazon CS are the best!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

My new Voyage is here.. and so far so good.  Hoping the first one was just a rare issue.


----------



## devalong (Aug 28, 2014)

bordercollielady said:


> My new Voyage is here.. and so far so good. Hoping the first one was just a rare issue.


Glad that worked out. Amazon customer support is a bg reason I spend all my money there .


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

I do experience the same thing.


----------



## LGongoozle (Jan 15, 2019)

I do experience the same thing :/


----------

